# Whelping girl, temp 97.5????????



## 3340 (Dec 17, 2007)

Does anyone know anything about this????? I would be greatful for any help I can get. Thanks


----------



## NewParentsTo9 (Feb 13, 2007)

I wish I could help you but I'm not sure about temperatures. 

GL!


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Sounds like you should be having some puppies soon. Is your bitch acting OK? What has her temp been the previous week? 

Here's a good temp analysis chart: http://borzoicentral.com/tempanalysis.html 

Good luck!


----------



## 3340 (Dec 17, 2007)

yes, she is acting ok, and her temp the week before, was running around 100.8 to 99.8. so what do you think????


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## 3340 (Dec 17, 2007)

well we are at day now her temp. is back up to 99.9 to 100.1, an has been 24 hours still nothing, i know she hasn't been eating for the last couple of days. talked to the vet today, said she wants to wait till day 65, and call tomorrow with her temp. just worried about her/Daisy. Thanks for any help.


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

Sam's temp was up and down like a yoyo. it drove me nuts.One day it would drop and the next it was back up to 100 again. Has she lost her mucous yet? Sam started to lose her mucous on the vet floor and puppirs came about 5 hours later. You will notice her get restless, she may sit in a funny position and start breathing or panting a bit heavier. Sam ended up in labour when the temp stayed down for about 12 hours or so. It dropped considerably quite quickly. I know how you are feeling. sam was 66 days. It is OK to go to day 67. The vet can feather her (an internal exam) and help her along. You are very close now, hang in there. here is the link to Sam's up's and downs of temps and waiting game!

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=53481


----------



## 3340 (Dec 17, 2007)

she has had some mucas, no plug yet. she wont eat her dog good now for about 2 days, but will eat a hot dog, she looks so bad out of her eyes, sleeps alot, no pain, i have her whelping box set up and she has got in it a few times, but not messing with the covers and sheets yet.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Is this your first litter?


----------



## 3340 (Dec 17, 2007)

It sure is. how can you tell? LOL


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

the only litter I had this much variation with was Fallon's. I don't mean to startle you but I don't think this is normal. I also don't agree with your vet, waiting until 65 days. Are you able to draw a progesterone test if nothing has happened by tomorrow? This will tell you if whelping is imminent. I am concerned for your girl........keep us posted on her.


----------



## 3340 (Dec 17, 2007)

well she said if she doesnt go by fri, which would be day 65, she would do some kind of blood test. to see, she said i might be off a day or two. but im pretty sure about my numbers.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

if it were me, and nothing has happened by tomorrow am, I would be demanding a progesterone draw, results can take 24 hrs to come back. I am sure you are new here and may not know my story, but I lost my girl @ 59 days. She had a condition, and she never would have gone into labor on her own. One of her signs was a fluctuating temp such as you describe.


----------



## 3340 (Dec 17, 2007)

the vet told me to call in the morning to let her know her temps. and of course at this point im worried about Daisy most of all.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm sorry  I hate worrying. I'm glad you have some members here now who can help you through this. I'll look for an upate tomorrow morning.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I would follow Arcane's advice. Waiting a whole week worries me. Better to have her checked tomorrow and be safe.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Most definitely I think you should do what Arcane suggested. Lexi's puppies are 2 weeks old tomorrow. I just went through a very difficult birth with her, that ended in 7 puppies being born at home, and 4 by C-section at the Vet's office. Her temperature was up and down as well, and I was in constant communication with my Vet. We lost one with the section. Please demand a progesterone test, if she truly is 65 days. Lexi had her babies at 63 days, and it would definitely concern me, to make sure all is going well. Please keep us updated, I too am concerned about your Daisy.


----------



## 3340 (Dec 17, 2007)

well i called the vet, but she hasn't called back yet, she is 63 days today. Her temp is dropping again, it stayed rigth at 100.0 degrees, for about 1 1/2 days, but now is dropping, this morning at 9am it was 99.2, so i thought i would check it again, just to be sure, so at 11:30am it dropped to 98.6, almost a degree every 2 hours, dont know, should i take it again here around 2pm??????? Oh, and she had a small bowel movement this morning about an hour ago, and I notice this long string of brownish mucas.???? does anyone know what that might be??? if anything. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

sounds as if your girl is getting ready, all should be okay , unless you notice green or frank blood discharge ....keep taking those temps, and watch her like a hawk....


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm relieved to hear Daisy's making progress! YAY, please let us know right away, I'm very interested in your story


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

So glad to hear Daisy sounds like she is very close to delivering! That is wonderful news....just be sure you really keep a close eye on her, and have your Vets number right beside you, if any problems arise. Best of luck to you and Daisy.....it shouldn't be long now!


----------



## 3340 (Dec 17, 2007)

Well just go off the phone with the vet, and she said, that more than likely that was her mucas plug, and i believe her water just broke, not sure, she went down to the basement, and there in a very good size puddle, after she went down there, i went to check, now she is, in her whelp box, things are looking good, did take her temp. and it was 99.0 again. so dont know about that????


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

After worrying us so, you will give us pictures, yes?

Good thoughts for Daisy ... sounds imminent!!

:wave:


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

I think you are on your way....temp can raise a little, but if she has lost her mucous plug, and her water broke , you should see her progress soon, to contractions and presentation of a puppy. Don't be alarmed if she starts to shake and get really restless...some are worse than others, let her nest and do what comes naturally, I would keep her very close to her whelping box, and leash her to potty.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

do you have any vanilla ice cream on hand??? This is great to keep their strength up through whelping.


----------



## 3340 (Dec 17, 2007)

well she is in her whelping box right now, and looks like she is trying to sleep, but is breathing fast, even while she is trying to sleep. i do have cottage chesse, was told to try that, but thought i was to wait till after the puppies are born.? Oh, and yes, have my camera ready, LOL. There will be pics.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

wathenspoms said:


> well she is in her whelping box right now, and looks like she is trying to sleep, but is breathing fast, even while she is trying to sleep. i do have cottage chesse, was told to try that, but thought i was to wait till after the puppies are born.? Oh, and yes, have my camera ready, LOL. There will be pics.


they will pant/sleep, some even get that far away / glazed/ spaced out look in their eyes, she is in labor  I would not give much solids until after she is done whelping, as they can vomit, but ice cream, tends to be easier on their tummy and is a good calcium source...


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

oooh, I'm excited new puppies! I'm glad you have the help here


----------



## 3340 (Dec 17, 2007)

yes, i have been sitting there watching her, and her breathing will get fast, then might slow down for awhile, then back fast again. but not so bad that her tounge is hang out or anything. thought i would let her sleep for now, but if she wakes up, yes i do have ice cream i will try. now, what kind of time frame of how long will or could this take till she will get into a hard labor, or to expect a pups?????????


----------



## 3340 (Dec 17, 2007)

also a little sign of panting, she is doing it for a little bit, and and then stops, and starts again. that is also something she doesnt do, not a big on panting. thanks everyone for being here with me on this, means alot.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

that will vary depending on your girl... I have seen them speed right through, and then there are others that take many hrs...you need not be concerned unless she starts pushing/straining and you don't see a puppy after a length of time...you'll know when she is getting down to serious business. Are you all alone? or do you have help there with you?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

wathenspoms said:


> yes, i have been sitting there watching her, and her breathing will get fast, then might slow down for awhile, then back fast again. but not so bad that her tounge is hang out or anything. thought i would let her sleep for now, but if she wakes up, yes i do have ice cream i will try. now, what kind of time frame of how long will or could this take till she will get into a hard labor, or to expect a pups?????????


 
This sounds like "pre-labor". A bitches water doesn't break. Each puppy is delivered in its own placenta, or sack, and when that is peeled away from the puppy, there will be a rush of fluid expelled from the sac. It is possible that a puppy will be delivered _without _being encased in a sac, but that placenta should be delivered afterwards. It is a good idea to keep a note book handy and mark down each pup as delivered, the time delivered, the sex, and whether or not a placenta presented with th puppy. This can be useful if there are problems, such as too long a time in between puppies (much longer than an hour is cause to be concerned) or if you've had X number of puppies but only Y number of placentas. Retained placentas can cause infection. The bitch will try to eat the placentas. I allow my girls to have no more than 2 or 3, as they do help with stimulating the uterus to contract, and with milk let-down, but they will cause terrible diarhhea if too many are ingested.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/whelping.htm

A quick read through here may help you ...there are a couple photos as well


----------



## 3340 (Dec 17, 2007)

yes she had a xray on day 51, said she had 8 for sure, but there was a gray spot, where a few more could be hiding. oh, and yes, Im all alone. Its just me and my girl DAISY, the father's pic is on my profile. his name is Lucky.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

wathenspoms said:


> yes she had a xray on day 51, said she had 8 for sure, but there was a gray spot, where a few more could be hiding. oh, and yes, Im all alone. Its just me and my girl DAISY, the father's pic is on my profile. his name is Lucky.


How old is Daisy?


----------



## 3340 (Dec 17, 2007)

she is 2 and 10months old. Lucky the father is a little over 3 years, they have had all their clearence's. I had an xray because it was her first preg. just incase she would have trouble.


----------



## 3340 (Dec 17, 2007)

I have did research and studied goldens for about 3 years now, and did all the research on whelping, but it just helps when you hear it from someone else, when the time comes. I just makes you nervous, and stressed. But as far as right now she is up moving around, still panting some, but does act like she has to pee alot.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

I myself hate the whelping process...I get very stressed, and am very grateful when it's all over and mom and babies are sleeping soundly...I do like to have an extra set of hands here if need be...why I asked if you were alone...I hope your girl delivers without a hitch and you have a box of, healthy happy puppies when I get home from nights in the am! Good luck!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm stressed out just reading about it, I'd be a wreck in the real deal 

I have to leave for a couple of hours, I'll look for an update first thing when I get back!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

WEll, I am just reading this and I will be watching for puppies. On another small forum I belong to, one just had TWO puppies--I think it was 13 last time about 2 years ago. And another is due in 4 days and she is gigantic. As her "mom" says, her belly is only a couple of inches off the floor. They could see 10 or 11 clear, but could be more. 

Puppies mak the world o around dn' they.


----------



## 3340 (Dec 17, 2007)

Yes, have my laptop right here by the whelping box, staying very close to her. again, thanks for all the help and being here with me.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

wathenspoms said:


> Yes, have my laptop right here by the whelping box, staying very close to her. again, thanks for all the help and being here with me.


 
Is there no one close to you that can either sit with you or be on call who has whelped a litter? Having to type something, then wait for an answer can waste very precious time if there is an emergent situation...
Even having a number of someone to call who can help? I'm happy to be on call via phone if need be...


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

how kind of you Laura...I would offered as well but have to be off for a shift @ 9pm...


----------



## 3340 (Dec 17, 2007)

Well that would be great, because no there is not really no one to call, just moved here about 2 years ago, and dont really know anyone. of course i have the vet on stand by, but cant keep her on the phone, unless there is a emergency situation, she did say she would check in later with me.


----------



## KodyBear (Dec 2, 2008)

Just joining this thread and wow.....how exciting. I could not stop reading! I am sending Good Luck and the best of wishes your way! Please keep us informed as things progress. :0)


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I've just pm'd the Op the telphone number for Whelper Helper.


----------



## KodyBear (Dec 2, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> I've just pm'd the Op the telphone number for Whelper Helper.


 
Wow....you are so thoughtful! What a kind person you are!


----------



## 3340 (Dec 17, 2007)

yes she is, thank god there is people out there, that give a helping hand.


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

Any news yet???? Have you got some one to help you? When Sam started presenting pups, it was crazy. Some pups came only a few minutes apart. We had two pairs of hands but needed a third at some points. Sam was very quiet in her labour, She was panting but not a lot, she was sitting up and did not groan or whine at all. She did a few pushes which sort of looked like a dog before they throw up, and next thing I knew I saw a tail hanging out! The next pup was just there on the floor of the whelping box. I had only turned around for a minute. One pup Sam just laid down and did not even break the sac, I had to lift her up and get the puppy out from under her. Please watch her carefully so you don't miss a pup. Another member on this forum lost a pup that came out quickly and did not see it in time to help. it's a very busy time, I hope Daisy has a safe delivery and whelp.


----------



## 3340 (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks Laura, and to everyone else, I took her temp, and she was 98.4, I just took her for a walk, had her out in the back yard too, on the leash, she didnt go, so walk her to the end of the block and back. and yes she is back to sitting position, and panting pretty good, because we have been back long enough for her to cool down. have the laundry basket ready too.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

wathenspoms said:


> Thanks Laura, and to everyone else, I took her temp, and she was 98.4, I just took her for a walk, had her out in the back yard too, on the leash, she didnt go, so walk her to the end of the block and back. and yes she is back to sitting position, and panting pretty good, because we have been back long enough for her to cool down. have the laundry basket ready too.


Good deal. You've got everything ready. Give me a buzz in a bit and we'll see where we are...


----------



## KodyBear (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks for the update...I am checking back often :0) Keeping fingers crossed....toes too!


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

Wow, I just picked up on this thread. How exciting!!!! Laura, how very thoughtful of you to help like this! This forum never ceases to impress me. I'll be watching for updates. Too bad there is no video so we can all watch....


----------



## 3340 (Dec 17, 2007)

update, her temp is holding at 98.4, she is resting, not real heaving on the breathing right now, and yes i agree about this forum, I'm also fairly new to this site, and they all have been great, was never was much on this blog stuff, but now i see how this forum works, everyone just caring about goldens. will be a late night for me, just got off the phone with laura, and she will be on stand by. promise i will keep you up to date. thanks again, everyone for all the concern and help


----------



## KodyBear (Dec 2, 2008)

wathenspoms said:


> update, her temp is holding at 98.4, she is resting, not real heaving on the breathing right now, and yes i agree about this forum, I'm also fairly new to this site, and they all have been great, was never was much on this blog stuff, but now i see how this forum works, everyone just caring about goldens. will be a late night for me, just got off the phone with laura, and she will be on stand by. promise i will keep you up to date. thanks again, everyone for all the concern and help


Good Luck thru the night! I will be checking first thing in the morning for an update! I am so excited for you! :wave: Its nice to know you have Laura waiting in the wings..


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Ah boy its going to be a long night. So excited to see the upcoming puppies...


----------



## 3340 (Dec 17, 2007)

yes she is getting a little unconfortable again, and panting hasstarting again, and pacing, not laying down, whating to sit. I do have a question that some of you might know, is it normal for the SIRE to be affectionate towards her, he has been good to her, licking her face, watching out for her, laying by her side. just curious, and will it be ok to let him around the litter, My LUCKY is a very good hearted fellow, wouldnt hurt a fly. But didnt know about having him around the litter?????


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

wathenspoms said:


> yes she is getting a little unconfortable again, and panting hasstarting again, and pacing, not laying down, whating to sit. I do have a question that some of you might know, is it normal for the SIRE to be affectionate towards her, he has been good to her, licking her face, watching out for her, laying by her side. just curious, and will it be ok to let him around the litter, My LUCKY is a very good hearted fellow, wouldnt hurt a fly. But didnt know about having him around the litter?????


Please do not allow him around her or the puppies. Her entire attitude may well change once they are here, and if she is protective of them, she may not take kindly to him being around. She could snap at him, or simply become agitated and accidently harm one of her puppies. 
For everone's safety I would not recommend it.

Nor should he be around during the whelping.


----------



## DCPakaMOM (Feb 15, 2009)

good luck with the babies - it will be a long night for you all. I hope you have some coffee handy! Saying a prayer tonight for you and your girl. When I had my first litter and she had contractions for 2 days, and then looked like for sure late Sunday pm/early Monday when my "midwives" had to be at work - luckily one called in sick and was a true angel - we ended up having section though but 8 healthy pups.

Prayers for save delivery for babies and mom! Good Luck! A night you won't ever forget!


----------



## 3340 (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks Laura, one of the things i forgot to ask you, and didnt want to bug you, until we are getting closer to the time. Little miss Daisy is sit between my legs right now, i have my arms around her as i am typing right now. again going to be a long night, she is sticking to me like glue.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

wathenspoms said:


> Thanks Laura, one of the things i forgot to ask you, and didnt want to bug you, until we are getting closer to the time. Little miss Daisy is sit between my legs right now, i have my arms around her as i am typing right now. again going to be a long night, she is sticking to me like glue.


You aren't bugging me! Just make sure she is in the whelping pool at the first sign of contractions.


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

wathenspoms said:


> yes she is getting a little unconfortable again, and panting hasstarting again, and pacing, not laying down, whating to sit. I do have a question that some of you might know, is it normal for the SIRE to be affectionate towards her, he has been good to her, licking her face, watching out for her, laying by her side. just curious, and will it be ok to let him around the litter, My LUCKY is a very good hearted fellow, wouldnt hurt a fly. But didnt know about having him around the litter?????


 Sam would not let Jack any where near the pups when they came. he only had to stand in the doorway and she would growl at him.If he got closer she would snap. it's best to keep him away for a while. Now they are 5 weeks old, Sam has no problem in him getting close at all.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Just checking in tonight to see how Daisy is coming along. That is so nice of you Laura to be on call to help, and I know how much it is appreciated. I had a friend here with Lexi and I, and it ended up being a two day event with Lexi with the C-section. It sounds like you have your Vet ready to call, and the forum here and Laura if you need help. Praying for an easy delivery for Daisy, as it could be a long night. I can't wait to see in the morning how many puppies have been born.  It is so EXCITING, and we are all here for you, what ever we can do to help.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Wow I just saw this thread...I hope that everything goes perfectly tonight and there are sweet puppies here in the morning!!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

My Daisy is cheering on your Daisy for a healthy delivery hopefully soon.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Here it is 1:23 AM on the Texas coast and I am just checking in for any news of puppies and see no news yet.


----------



## KodyBear (Dec 2, 2008)

Good Morning! Any progress thru the night? Hope Daisy is doing well.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

No puppies yet? Oh me oh my, I thought for sure !!

I'll check in often today ... shhhh, don't tell my employer :


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

The suspense is making me crazy!!!!!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Have been following closely and checking for updates this a.m. Keeping fingers crossed the night went okay and we can be viewing puppy pics soon!


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

C'mon Daisy!!!!!! push those babies out!

Now I'm on the other side of the fence, the wait is horrible...


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

just in from work! checking for an update....hope all is well! Laura??????


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Once again, events seems to be proving the ' watched pot never boils ' theory. 

But I got up today and thought that it seems like a fine day to have a litter of puppies. Maybe some we will get some news a little later today. 

Thinking back to our first litter... watching the temperature drove us crazy. Down and up and down and up.... with every little fluctuation we thought "This is it!"

When she finally moved into the whelping box and began panting... again I thought, "This is it!" Another 48 hours would pass before we held puppies in our hands. 

But the last few hours... there was no doubt... the panting, then rapid breathing, then bearing down and in a matter of moments... she was ripping open the first sac. 

I'm just hoping for news of an easy, uneventful delivery... and that mom and puppies
are doing well.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

As usual, if I am being Whelper Helper for a litter other than one of my own, it is guaranteed that puppies will come during the day. If it is one of _mine _I will be up all night.
So, after talking with Todd last night, I went to bed. He of course stayed up all night being a nervous granddaddy to be. And, just after falling asleep this morning, Daisy has awakened him and is finally in active labor. Todd just called, everything is in place, and I suspect that puppy number one will be here very shortly!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Oh wonderful news !!!!! and LOL I thought Todd was a woman!!!!!!!!!!!: You are a gem Laura


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

That is WONDERFUL news Laura!!  Can't wait to hear about that first puppy being born!!:smooch: Boy, isn't that the truth....both litters of Lexi, she had me up all night, through the day....and through that second night as well. I wouldn't know what to do with a day time litter!! We are waiting anxiously Todd.....prayers going out for a safe and easy delivery!:smooch:


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

*Whew!*

Todd just called. Puppy number one, unfortunately, was stillborn, and holding things up. Daisy would contract, and the puppy would get into the canal, but slip back. I told Todd to do deep massage, to help keep it moving up, and she did finally present. Once that puppy was out WHAM! 5 more in less than an hour! Todd has done everything right, all are nursing, and Daisy is contracting. There are at least a couple more to go...

Good Job, Grandpa!!!!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

:welcome: Welcome to the world little puppies.

:appl: Congratulations to Daisy and Todd.


And thank you Laura for being there once again.... :thanks:


----------



## redhare (Mar 12, 2008)

This is exciting! So sorry to hear about the little stillborn, and hope all is going well! Can't wait to hear the final count.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

It's a great thing when a plan comes together. Great job guys! I have a tear in my eye!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Im so sorry about the first little pup..how sad, but Im excited for the rest!!! I cant wait to hear how many beautiful pups there will be and see some pictures!!!!!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

sorry about first one.And congrats on the rest of crew.So how many?


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

So glad to hear Daisy's delivering. Sad about the first pup, but I guess that is quite common.

Laura, I don't care what anyone says, you're alright lady!!! LOL


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Todd just called (and I might say, he's just a little pumped up!) and Daisy now has 5 daughters and 3 sons! All are well, active, and nursing! I advised him not to discount the possibilty of yet another "surprise", given that the radiograph showed 8 and a "gray spot" .

Man, talk about Speed Whelp...


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

Thank you for the update PG. I'm glad all is well except for the first little one. You are a great whelper helper!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks so much for the updates! Now, can't wait for puppy pics!


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

I don't know the name of the medicine, but isn't there an injection that Todd can give Daisy to make sure all the puppies have whelped?


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh this is just such EXCITING news!! Congratulations Daisy and Grandpa Todd!! So sorry for the little one lost, same as in Lexi's litter.....but I am THRILLED the other 8 are all doing well!!:smooch: We can't wait to see pictures of the precious babies! GREAT job Laura, getting them through this, with all your help! WOW....that has to be one for the record of delivery times!!!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

This was an _easy _"job" for Whelper Helper! Todd and Daisy did all the work!

I'd recommended that Todd journal when each pup was presented and whether a placenta was delivered with it. He told me that there were 3 unaccounted for. I did advise Todd to get Daisy in for a pitocin injection tomorrow or Saturday, which will assure that the uterus is emptied. 

He's done a great job for his first whelping.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Boy, we sure do learn alot on this forum don't we???


----------



## 3340 (Dec 17, 2007)

Hello guys, laura was right, we was suprised with two more, she had 10 so far, all with in 2 hours, so we have 9, of course you heard the first was still born. We have 5 females and 4 males, so far, not sure if she is done. Daisy is doing well, and i can tell, she is going to be a great mother. Well be back later, to give up date, thanks again laura, for being there for me, she is a great lady.


----------



## 3340 (Dec 17, 2007)

I think she is done, so we have 9 pups, mother is doing well, and pups also. Boy did she go fast giving birth, she really keep me on my toes, lol. She actually had two at the same time. But it keep me so busy, i didnt have time to think. I just got her cleaned up and whelp box changed and cleaned up. Still just trying to calm down from it all, lol. But thanks to everyone for there concern, and helping me with all of this. Now i guess next time i will be an expert. Dont see that happening, lol.


----------



## Samaliners (Mar 24, 2008)

I am so glad that she and the pups are doing well!! All we need are some pic's!!! = )


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Todd, that's funny. good for you You'll make a great Grand dad!! I'm glad it all went well, albeit fast


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

Congrats on the pups! So sorry about the first one. Can't wait to see some pictures!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

I like the name Pointgold the whelper helper!


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

Congratulations on a successful delivery! Now we can't wait to see picture!


----------



## KodyBear (Dec 2, 2008)

Just got in and checked for updates......HOORAY! Daisy did it!!  
Glad to hear all is going well. Cant wait to see pictures. Laura, you are great!!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

YEAH, 9 puppies. LIke someone said, no pictures of th happy family. 

I was so sorry to hear of the one did not make it, that is alwys so sad.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

Congratulations, Todd!!! I am so glad to hear that all is well. So sorry to hear about the first one, though. Now Daisy has a lil' angel watching over her and her pups. Laura, you are wonderful for helping out!!!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Yeah!!! I have a nap and BAM!!!!!!! Well done Todd, & Daisy!!!!!!Can't wait to see a pic of your new family!!!!!! Geez Todd ...what are you doin in May!!!!! LOL and "whelper helper"...I'll be alone, wanna coach me too?????::smooch:


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

I have been reading this thread anxiously waiting to hear about the new pups. I am sorry about your first loss but Congrats on 9 healthy puppies. How very exciting cant wait to see some pics.


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Congrats on your puppies. Well done everyone.


----------



## 3340 (Dec 17, 2007)

Ok have some pics on my members page, if you all would like to take a look. thanks, think i might take a nap now. LOL


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

She looks like such a proud mama and puppies are soooo cute!


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Congrats on the beautiful babies!! Mama looks great!!


----------



## Samaliners (Mar 24, 2008)

She looks so happy... what a great lil mama! & the pups so so so so cute... Congrats!!


----------



## 3340 (Dec 17, 2007)

Well I just couldnt go to sleep last night, the whelping box is right here by the couch, but did finially go to bed and slept like a rock. LOL. But when I woke up and look in the mirror, i actually jumped back I look so scary. LOL I guess 3 night of no sleep with do that to you. Mommy and pupies are doing great this morning, she has gave all to them their morning bath, I just wonder how much slept my little Daisy got, she has been taking cat naps, but she does look rested. I will put some more pics of the happy family today.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

wathenspoms said:


> Well I just couldnt go to sleep last night, the whelping box is right here by the couch, but did finially go to bed and slept like a rock. LOL. But when I woke up and look in the mirror, i actually jumped back I look so scary. LOL I guess 3 night of no sleep with do that to you. Mommy and pupies are doing great this morning, she has gave all to them their morning bath, I just wonder how much slept my little Daisy got, she has been taking cat naps, but she does look rested. I will put some more pics of the happy family today.


ha ha ha Todd...that is one reason no one see's pics of me after whelping!!!!! esp a looooooonnnnng night of it! I actually have a whelping T shirt that would scare folks...it is bleached and washed after every whelping but has the tell tale green hue!!!!!!!!!!:


----------



## SunsetSam (Sep 26, 2008)

Oh my, there really isn't anything cuter than a GR puppy....except maybe a whole BUNCH of GR puppies, lol. Daisy is beautiful! 

Congratulations. I'm sorry about the one that was lost, but that litter is so gorgeous.


----------

